# Penderyn Rectory to St Cynog's



## spooksprings (Nov 5, 2011)

*Penderyn Rectory to St Cynog's Church*

This is the former residence of the Rectory of Penderyn church. Built c.1843. Typical simple Victorian Manor, two floors and a cellar. Residents include Rev Charles Mayberry in 1861 and Rev Llewelyn Jenkins in 1891, where he resided with his wife, 3 children, servant and a young pageboy. There existed an L-shaped coach-house at the front, built c.1800, listed building, burnt down in 2000. The last vicar seems to have been an Elwyn Thomas who passed on in around 1990. The house looked derlict back in 2004, I decided to investigate. As I approached the back window I was greeted with a friendly 'away with you!' by a well dressed octagenarian. This lady whom I presume was the widow, moved on in 2006. The local 'recyclers' then took it upon themselves to deconstruct the building of anything of value, bar the books, chair provided. Penderyn is Welsh for birds head, that refers to the ancient tradition of placing a birds head on a stick as a totem, indicating a meeting place, this was duly noted by St Cynog in the 6th century when he established the nearby church.

Full access, some danger with clutter, masonry. Disposed of by the church, owner unknown.











St Cynog's, just oppposite





Blocked tunnel I found in the backgarden, seems this may have been a secret passage to the church!















The 'holydoor' in the cellar.





This electric cross originally hung on the ceiling in the cellar altar.





With hooks in the ceiling, a blocked off ceiling portal and an altar nearby, my imagination started to 'go dark'.










Despite appearances, you may still find a good book to read in the ransacked library.










This beats Tracey Emin's bed hands down.










Rare bottle from 1900 I found in the priests hole.


----------



## nelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Some nice pieces in there, well done mate


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 9, 2011)

spooksprings said:


> *Penderyn Rectory to St Cynog's Church*
> 
> Rare bottle from 1900 I found in the priests hole.



Did he mind you removing it, or was he relieved  . nice shots looks seriously trashed now though


----------



## eebeegeebee (Jan 3, 2012)

Stunning.Derelict but still looks slightly lived in because of the furniture if you get my drift. The picture with the chair in facinates me.


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 4, 2012)

Like it, the bed is awesome


----------



## highcannons (Jan 4, 2012)

Fascinating and liked the history, breaks my heart seeing books in that state. Thanks for posting


----------



## smiler (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice One, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Alley (Jan 5, 2012)

Less interesting than a secret passage, but the 'tunnel' looks more like a very old drain or sewer.


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great report... loved it! rather sinister cellar tho! very 'hellraiser' lol


----------



## boxfrenzy (Jan 5, 2012)

Love this place. Ace work!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2012)

Some lovely details in there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 6, 2012)

That's super... what on earth was that thing that looked like a geyser on one of the pix???


----------



## deathhunter (Jan 13, 2012)

excellent pics very sinister looking place,love it


----------

